# Viking Refrigerator Compressor line freezing up. What recommended pressure?



## jfryjfry (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought a used viking refrigerator about two years ago and finally plugged it in about 9 months ago. I believe it is a vcsb483ss but can confirm tomorrow (the model/serial label has apparently been removed or was never there but i did find a manual tucked up on top)

I have since learned that none of these steps are advisable, including probably getting a viking unit. But this was before I was a little more learned than I am now, which isn't much. 

Regardless, my drip pan keeps getting pretty full and I keep dumping it before it overflows. In an attempt to fix this problem, I have ordered new gaskets (the freezer just arrived today and I will install tomorrow) and went to clean the condensor. I pulled the grill off and in my looking around to see if anything seemed amiss, I saw that a line on the compressor was completely frozen . It is a 1/4" line that had about 7/8" of ice on it. No insulation. 

It was dripping onto the top of the fridge which I surmise is the source of the water that is appearing under the fridge on the right side.

In my research, I learned that repairing this would probably require an expert with equipment and training that I don't have, so I hired a well-respected local guy who is experienced and seems skilled, but i don't think is super familiar with vikings. whether or not that is important, i don't know.

He said that only an over-charged system or a faulty defroster would cause that and said the defroster seemed to be working perfectly, so he dropped the pressure. It didn't fix it, so he dropped it again today, and it looks like it still didn't fix it. He said that these single 240v compressors can be really touchy. He believes it is the original compressor, but it did have a saddle valve installed already so he isn't exactly sure what or why. He didn't detect any leaks.


I was hoping to get some information to pass along to him that he can use to fix this. It's driving me nuts and we simpliy cannot afford to replace it at this point.  although, i have no doubt that a new compressor might show me that I might need to sell my project car so we can have a reliable refrigerator that doesn't leak water and fill up drip pans.

Thanks!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Look for a plate with the amount of refrigerant that the unit needs. Have the tech evacuate the unit and weigh in a new charge. If your tech can't do that get yourself another one. It really wouldn't be a bad idea to have him solder in a new valve and replace the saddle valve. If sounds as if the unit is overcharged still. Unless there is an issue with the coils freezing up or a fan motor not working. Regardless a valve has been added, some refrigerant has been removed and there is no way to know if it has a proper charge at this point. If you don't fix it you will be buying a new compressor at some point. It's not real hard to do. Just have to have the proper tools


----------



## jfryjfry (Oct 6, 2012)

I really appreciate the response and help!

The problem we are going to be facing it seems is figuring out how much that amount is. There are no labels, stickers, plates or anything on this unit. I do not know why, and hope it isn't indicative of a nefarious origin or past.

Without that plate Is it just going to be a matter of bleeding off a little off until it is okay?

Or hopefully someone has enough experience with these that they might be able to give a number or at least a range that my guy can use.


----------



## sleepyg (Dec 30, 2011)

I am sure that you looked on the inside of the unit. if not there look on the back around the compressor for any numbers. I think that it may be under charged if the small uninsulated pipe is icing up. 

You can call Viking or send them an e-mail.

Good luck.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You really can't bleed off the charge on the low side with the 134a. The frig only takes maybe 5 or 6 ounce charge. The gases separate and won't be the same if you remove them from the vapor side. Kind of hard to explain but it would be no problem to remove the gas from the high side but I don't think you have a valve installed on that side. I've done manufactures work for many years. And the 134a refrigerators are sensitive with the refrigerant gas mixes. But your tech is right on that point that it is overcharged or the frig is having some defrosting issues and there is ice built up behind the panel. On Viking refrigerators sometimes you have to remove the crisper drawers to see the tag. Also sometimes they are in top on the front. Very hard to see. Also when the manufacturer can't satisfy a customer and they replace their frig under warranty. One of the requirements in order to get paid is to remove the tag and send it to manufacturer for payment. Then they are suppose to destroy the appliance but they don't always get destroyed. And you may have gotten one of those units with a tag missing.


----------



## jfryjfry (Oct 6, 2012)

oh wow, i bet that is what happened with this unit. That is incredibly frustrating that someone would be so dishonest. I guess i don't know for sure, but it sure explains a lot.

Even if there was a problem, these things are mechanical and i just can't believe that it can't be fixed. something is wrong and should be reparable. 

The saddle valve that had been installed is on a 1/4" line that was pinched off.

I'll definitely run the high side / low side by him.
And still open to any other ideas of what to check


----------

